# P. Spilonotus Mara Rocks?



## Constance (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm guessing these cichlids are P. Spilonotus "Mara Rocks"? I'm not 100% sure.
This is the dominant male, I have three and all look like this:









This is the female holding eggs:


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

They look like that to be. They can grow pretty large to a round 10". This is a hap I eventually want in my all male 220g tank. They seem to be hard to find for a young male. I guess I just have to keep my eyes open. Good looking guy by the way.


----------



## Constance (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks, when I first saw them, they were about 1.5 inches and and for a long time I thought they were Otopharyx Lithobates, until my males started to mature and after doing some research I figured they might be P. Spilonotus but was not 100%. I actually found these guys at Walmart of all places. I knew they were some type of sulphurhead so I bought four. And they are beautiful  I now have 18 babies. I plan on starting to sell them sometime. I am also looking to buy more females.


----------



## Sheribobbins (Jan 13, 2010)

I'd say your right on! Nice I am going to be getting one of these soon cant wait!


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

nice fish you have there. great find for a wally world  all mine just stock random misc. junk


----------



## Constance (Mar 29, 2010)

Thank you. It's like finding a diamond in an unlikely place lol. This walmart in South Point, Ohio is so far the best and only place I could find Haps and peacocks. Aquariums stores around here are a joke. so far I bought a Nimbochromis Livingstonii, Venustus, Fusco, male red fin kadango, two male Obliquidens, and those P. Spilonotus all from wally world.


----------



## BoilerFan (Jun 20, 2010)

From Wal-Mart? Seriously? WOW!

I think you're spot on. Here's a photo of mine for reference (also pic in my avatar):


----------



## Constance (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks! I'm glad now that I know 100%. I can start selling the babies ^_^

Wow, Yours has a really pretty blue hue. I like the vibrant red in his tail! Mines are more orange-ish. Two of my males look different from each other, the second male is a more powder blue/green. 
This is the second male, always trying to fight for the dominant spot.









And my dominant male again in his mating dress. I finally got a picture of that lol.


----------



## BoilerFan (Jun 20, 2010)

I wish I had a better picture  The one in my avatar shows his colors really well, but alas is actually pretty out of focus if blown up to bigger size. It's a good avatar, but honestly a disappointing photo. That said, it does show his clors as seen in the tank pretty well.

It's interesting that the chin and pelvic fins. My guy's chin is an orchid blue like your subdominant, but your subdominant looks like it runs the length of his belly.

I'm not well-versed enough know if these are natural color variations or an indication of hybridization. Either way, they are both beautiful fish.


----------

